
New – Managed Databases for Amazon Lightsail - pritambarhate
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-managed-databases-for-amazon-lightsail/
======
pritambarhate
I think Digital Ocean should have come up with RDS competitor a long time ago.
A managed database is probably the most imp. criteria why I recommend AWS to
my clients.

